# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Aφυγραντηρας Μorris MDE-2016

## ventouza

Καλησπερα παιδες,

εχω στην κατοχη μου εναν αφυγραντηρας Μorris MDE-2016 και ενω ηταν απενεργοποιημενος κοπηκε κ επανηλθε το ρευμα 3 φορες. Στην τριτη ακουστηκε ενας θορυβος σαν κατι να εσκασε μεσα απο τον αφυγραντηρα. Οποτε αφου τσεκαρα οτι δεν ενεργοποιειται ανοι3α τα πλαστικα για να βρω την πλακετα για να δω τη συμβαινει και αντικρισα ενα οχταπινο τσικαπι να εχει σκασει. Ξερετε που μπορω να προμηθευτω καινουργια πλακετα;79755067_562099691021351_7910444287299420160_n.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Καλύτερα να ψάξεις να βρεις το επάνω μέρος από το τσιπάκι που γράφει τα στοιχεία του για να μπορέσουν να σου επισκευάσουν την πλακέτα.

----------


## ventouza

Δυστυχως το πανω κομματι εσκασε οποτε δεν υπαρχει κωδικος..

----------


## mikemtb73

Με λίγο υπομονή θα μπορούσες να βρεις το κομματάκι κάπου μέσα στο μηχάνημα... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

